# ALA/CLA dosage and timing?



## hardHITer001 (Dec 5, 2002)

Currently I???m taking both but in somewhat of a haphazard fashion. I say haphazard because I have no real basis as to my timing and dosage.  

I???m following a 40/30/30 split, with a large portion of my fat coming from flax. 

I???m taking in about 250gms of carbs daily. 80% of which is during the first 4 meals, 15% in meal 5 and 5% in meal 6. No carbs with meal 7 (shake before bed).

I???m taking 300mg of ALA with meal 1-4, 1200mg total (one of these is post workout) Suggestions? 

I???m taking 1400mg of CLA with meal 1-6, 8400mg total. The label says to take the CLA 1 hour before meals. What is the benefit of this? 

Thanks again!


----------



## hardHITer001 (Dec 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------

